# aquat medic bubble counter. How does it work?



## greatbarrier52 (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey all,
Im new to APC and I was wondering if you could help me out. I have a CO2 bottle solenoid regulator and a bubble counter that I dont know how to use. I dontt have instructions either. I need some help getting it set up for my 65. Thanx


----------



## greatbarrier52 (Mar 14, 2004)

Four views and no replys? I think I figrured everthing out. I would still llike some tips though.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You just plug in your air line to on end and you can count your bubbles as they enter the chamber. It has to be perpendicular to the ground though.


----------

